# Choctawhatchee River access



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

The only ramp I've seen is under the Hwy 20 bridge west of Ebro. That wasn't really a ramp more than a sand bar.

Can anyone tell me if there are any other ramps and where they are? What about the bass fishing? I know there's HUGE sturgeon in there.

If I don't get any response before 10pm tonight, I guess its back to the Blackwater.

Thanks


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

there are several access points on the river you they are hard to find for a first timer visitor though the best thing i can tell you is to go to the northwest florida water management website and you can pull up the boat ramps from there or the forida game and fish website


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

the bass fishing is fair to good i mostly shellcracker fish keep us posted on how you did


----------

